# Clone old MAC system drive



## EventVwr (Jan 13, 2010)

I have an old MAC G5 running MAC OSX 10 I believe. Do I need to buy software to clone the system drive or would there be some sort of built in software that accomplishes this? 

I'm a Windows expert but know little about MACs. It would be nice if there was an EASUS TODO-like freeware to clone my MAC system drive.


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

Need to know what version of OS-X it is running. 10.6? 10.7? 10.8? 

Apples Mac Operating "OS-X" 10.xx has been the naming convention for 15 years. So the numbers after the decimal in the version represent Major Release versions.

Once we know that can make suggestions.

Popular choices are typically Carbon Copy Cloner and Super Duper.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Being a Power PC G5 the latest OS the computer can run is *Leopard 10.5.8.* 
You can clone your drive with Carbon Copy Cloner 3.4.7 which supports Tiger and Leopard.
If you can find it *SuperDuper Cloner 1.5.5* supports older versions of Mac OS


----------



## EventVwr (Jan 13, 2010)

Running 10.4.11 I cannot upgrade or old video software will need to be upgraded or projects may cease to work properly.


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

EventVwr said:


> Running 10.4.11 I cannot upgrade or old video software will need to be upgraded or projects may cease to work properly.


OK the link that Spunk provided above will work. You scroll all the way down and can download an old Version of CCC that will work on 10.4


----------



## EventVwr (Jan 13, 2010)

OK. I will give version 3.4.7 a try.


----------



## EventVwr (Jan 13, 2010)

Works like a charm.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Great please mark this thread Solved in the Thread Tools at the top.


----------

